# New member wants shiny car :)



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Well its kinda shiny at the moment as everyone keeps telling me, but in my opinion I know it can look better!

Ive got a black honda crx esi (posted some pics in the newbies section). Its in good nick but the paintwork is full of swirls and scratches, when the sun catches it it can look bad.

As im based in Cardiff I got some good info re local detailers from the thread below me (CLK detail), my question is the same but I was also hoping someone can give me a *ROUGH* idea of what sort of price I can expect to pay for a detail with paint correction? I realise its impossible to quote without seeing the car but I just want an idea of what sort of range I could be looking at. Then I can decide if I can afford it or not! If so hoping to do this probably in about 2 weeks time


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Link to pics to save people searching:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122942

She looks in lovely condition to begin with, bet the paint would look super glossy and wet after a Correction Detail. Is that a solid black or metallic? Honda paint is notoriously soft and prone to swirls which, as I'm sure you're aware, are especially evident on black paint.

Check out my webiste for a guide of pricing. Your car would fall into the 'Small Car' category.

I'd love to Detail your CRX but unfortunately I'm fully booked for the near future. If you drop me an email via my site we can maybe discuss some dates further down the line. Or failing that there's some very good Detailers knocking around the forum so I'm sure you'll have plenty to choose from.

Best wishes,
Matt


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Link to pics to save people searching:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=122942
> 
> She looks in lovely condition to begin with, bet the paint would look super glossy and wet after a Correction Detail. Is that a solid black or metallic? Honda paint is notoriously soft and prone to swirls which, as I'm sure you're aware, are especially evident on black paint.
> ...


Hi Matt im pretty sure its just a solid black - those pics were taken after wash + SRP which does bring it out super shiney. But yeah the swirls let it down, im a perfectionist lol.

I have had a look around your website and some of your previous jobs, youve got a v good reputation by the looks of it and deservedly.

Quick question regarding the packages on your site - do you offer the correction package on its own?
Ideally id like the correction package in its entirety but it may be a bit out of budget, so im thinking maybe I could wash/clay it myself ready for the paint correction to reduce the work done by yourself?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I can tailor a package to suit your needs. If you could wash/clay the car that would certainly reduce the time I would need to spend on the Detail. Likewise, once the polishing is done I could leave you to wax her up (that's the fun bit though!). In fact, you are perfectly welcome to work on the car with me. Do you have a suitable area to work in at your house? i.e. a bit of space, a hose and power supply? Ideally covered!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thats the whole point of the cost when pricing a detail , ok say you wash and clay trying to save a bit of money and i turn up and its not done properly or to my standard straight away theres going to be a conflict of opinion and the same goes for the lsp .
if i do a job then i do it all then no come backs after ,as it will be guaranteed.
sorry matt dont want to sound offish just getting so many calls lately with peeps wanting details for next to nothing .
you get what you pay for


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> thats the whole point of the cost when pricing a detail , ok say you wash and clay trying to save a bit of money and i turn up and its not done properly or to my standard straight away theres going to be a conflict of opinion and the same goes for the lsp .
> if i do a job then i do it all then no come backs after ,as it will be guaranteed.
> sorry matt dont want to sound offish just getting so many calls lately with peeps wanting details for next to nothing .
> you get what you pay for


Yeah I completely understand Peter just wanted to know what the score was, the whole detailing world is relatively new to me. Not trying to do it on the cheap Im basically trying to measure up exactly what I can afford.

Matt unfortunately I live on a terraced street so no drive or nice garage  However I do have access to the lane from the garden which I often use to wash the car. Just bought a hose which stretches right the way out so should be ok


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

no probs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

trejdelsol said:


> Yeah I completely understand Peter just wanted to know what the score was, the whole detailing world is relatively new to me. Not trying to do it on the cheap Im basically trying to measure up exactly what I can afford.
> 
> Matt unfortunately I live on a terraced street so no drive or nice garage  However I do have access to the lane from the garden which I often use to wash the car. Just bought a hose which stretches right the way out so should be ok


Hey dude where abouts in Cardiff are you?
Dont worry about some of the people on here they get a bit anal obout detailing rather than being a helpful forum.:thumb:
Washing and claying is not rocket science alot of the people on here are valeters and do the odd correction polish.
Check the lack of write ups on there work.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol the fella understood what i meant , so cant see the point of your post tbh , ive seen some shocking vehicles after claying so it was good advice .
and as for posting write ups if that was your implication each to their own , most are pretty boring if you ask me , and quite deceptive


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Peter is right in what he's saying Dav, different people have different standards and there's no point going back over someones work because of a couple of quid, if your gonna get it done, do it tidy.

Please explain what the difference is between a "detailer and a valeter" ?



[email protected] said:


> Hey dude where abouts in Cardiff are you?
> Dont worry about some of the people on here they get a bit anal obout detailing rather than being a helpful forum.:thumb:
> Washing and claying is not rocket science alot of the people on here are valeters and do the odd correction polish.
> Check the lack of write ups on there work.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks scud mate i think its a bit of ex neighbourly love.
bit to obvious lol


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

trejdelsol said:


> Matt unfortunately I live on a terraced street so no drive or nice garage  However I do have access to the lane from the garden which I often use to wash the car. Just bought a hose which stretches right the way out so should be ok


I wouldn't be able to Detail here I'm afraid. I would need to do the car at my house. However, as I stated I could tailor you a detail focusing on corrective polishing. Obviously I would need to wash the car again at my house but if you could wash and clay that would certainly save me time (and you money). I can tell you're a competent enthusiast so if you follow guides on claying you will be fine (it's not difficult). Obviously I'll inspect the car and tell you if it isn't up to scratch and we can sort it out.

As said though, I'm fully booked for a while so PM or email to book a date further down the line.

Apologies for the banter on here, they're a friendly bunch despite all the handbags!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello chaps! 

I'd be happy to quote on the CRX for you mate, I'm sure we could work something out for ya. I have a cancellation later this week if you're interested.

Cheers,

James


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi all thanks for the replies, ill be looking to get something sorted some time after next week, or at least get a quote in, so ill send some pms out closer to the time (once ive got my post count up lol - whoever sent me a pm I cant read it!).

I have clayed my own car once, inc clean/polish wax. Its just the machine polish I wouldnt be comfortable with (at the moment anyway  ), so id prefer to get one of the pros to do it.

I washed/clayed/polished and waxed dads black focus tdi on the weekend for fathers day - hats off to you guys its hard work (took 5 hours in total) but well worth it in the end. Definatlly worth it to see the smille on my dads face, he was chuffed to bits and quite shocked. He reckoned it looked 10 times better than he bought it from the garage. It was a black focus tdi, came out absolutely mint 

TBH I couldnt beleive the difference that claying alone made to the focus ,it gave a mirror finish before I had even touched the polish!


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey dude where abouts in Cardiff are you?
> .


I live in the heath area, not far from the hospital


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

trejdelsol said:


> Hi all thanks for the replies, ill be looking to get something sorted some time after next week, or at least get a quote in, so ill send some pms out closer to the time (once ive got my post count up lol - whoever sent me a pm I cant read it!).
> 
> I have clayed my own car once, inc clean/polish wax. Its just the machine polish I wouldnt be comfortable with (at the moment anyway  ), so id prefer to get one of the pros to do it.
> 
> ...


No worries buddy, hope to be in touch next week then!

Good work on the focus, claying is quite an underrated stage I think. Done right it has a massive impact. Not as much as a good machine polish mind :doublesho

James


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

trejdelsol said:


> I live in the heath area, not far from the hospital


I'm just over by Heath halt station.


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> I'm just over by Heath halt station.


ideal


----------

